# finch shortcuts do not work



## dbbolton (Oct 5, 2009)

I am posting this in General because I don't really know where it fits in.

I just installed finch from Ports on current (amd64). I kept the default options, except I removed a couple of chat protocols that I don't use. Finch started fine, and I added two accounts, each of which signed on with no problems.

However, the GNT Shortcuts listed in the man page absolutely don't work. I cannot use Alt + n to switch to the next window, or Alt + c to close a window, and so on. At first I thought this was an issue with my desktop (dwm), so I logged into a tty console and started finch. The same problem was there too.

I have tried search for this issue but I haven't found anything in the mailing lists, the forum, or in finch's trac page.


----------



## robkoolaid (Aug 11, 2014)

I found out that the ESC works as ALT, atleast for my system. Hope this helps!


----------

